

The new Dean of Harvard Business School is trying to reform a bankrupt culture - benwerd
http://www.thenation.com/article/162104/harvard-business-school-nitin-nohria-pushes-reforms-bankrupt-culture

======
protomyth
I gotta wonder how many here would rather take the internal course Apple is
developing versus HBS's curriculum (ignoring degree implications)?

~~~
spitfire
I haven't heard of any internal Apple course. I would have thought it'd be all
over the news. Do you have any references to this? I'm curious as to the
content.

~~~
protomyth
[http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/142687/20110509/steve-
jobs-a...](http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/142687/20110509/steve-jobs-apple-
ceo-succession-plan-health-medical-leave-university-training-post-jobs.htm)

~~~
spitfire
Thanks very much. I'd absolutely love to get my hands on those case
studies/coursenotes. I'm sure many others would too. I'll look forward to the
retrospective in 20 years time.

